
20 Brutal Truths All 20-Somethings Need to Hear - ffggvv
http://www.inc.com/nicolas-cole/20-brutal-truths-all-twentysomethings-need-to-hear.html
======
chatmasta
What a terrible article. Submissions like these leave me craving a downvote
button.

------
linksnapzz
I've oft wondered what sort of internal monologue a person would have, if that
person had been taught to read with the "Motivational Decor" section of the
Office Max catalog. Now I know.

------
an_account
We're any of these _brutal_ truths?

